
Oracle Introduces New Java SE Subscription - kodablah
https://www.oracle.com/corporate/pressrelease/java-se-subscription-offering-062118.html
======
kodablah
Appears for $2.50 per user month, Oracle gives you verified security updates
and access to a tool that you otherwise aren't allowed to use in production.
As I mentioned on /r/java, this tool goes against their work lately putting
their Oracle-only tools back in OpenJDK. Not that it's wrong, just annoying to
see the continued commercialization of Java by Oracle while abandoning some
non-commercial things (granted at the same time as "liberating" them).

